# How can I watch a trial as a spectator?



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I wanted to see what a real agility competition is like so I gooogled my area and found one this weekend.

Ft. Worth Regional Agility competition

I'm not sure what would be the best time to watch the competition or is it open for watching? Is there an area where people go to like bleachers to watch?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

If you click the link on that page (http://www.usdaa.com/entryforms/TX0101104369.pdf) you will find a tentative judging schedule. That might give you a better idea of the times. Usually you can go any time between 9 AM and 3 or 4 PM and expect to see lots of dogs running.

Since it's an indoor venue, there is probably a place to sit, like bleachers. If not, standing ringside is perfectly acceptable, as long as you're not took close (maybe stand back 5 feet or so?) and aren't blocking entrances/exits to the ring.

People spectate all the time. It is definitely open for watching - that's how new people are attracted to the sport


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I was able to see agility at the Houston show last month. It was also indoors, and they had folding chairs set up outside the ring. There were tons of people there, so some were standing, as well.

Like MissMutt said, it was pretty much all day, so any time you ended up around that area, you were bound to see some dogs! (They had multiple rings - I'm not sure the trail you're attending will.) And no one competing seemed to mind people watching (though I supposed a crowd to be expected with such an amazing sport!), so you should be fine!

Have fun!!!!!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

As long as you stay out of people's way, agility is definitely a spectator sport. The indoor trials I've been to have all had bleachers, chairs, or even couches for spectators. Scope out someone who looks like they know what they're doing (maybe someone looking bored?), sit next to them, and ask questions as you think of them. Kit and I aren't trialing yet, but I probably know half of the agility community in my area from doing that. After you've done this at a couple of trials, start volunteering as ring crew: the jobs are easy, you learn a lot, and you get the best seat in the house.

You will probably be expected to leave any dog of yours home, though :-(


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

If you only had an hour to spare.... what competition would you want to see?

I wouldn't bring my dogs there, though, I thought Sophie would be very good to try agility with. She is super smart and eager to please. I'm crossing my fingers that she remains the same as an adult.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

My first pick to watch would be standard. Everything else is a variation of that (because it's standard...), and it doesn't have the variations that the other games have. Everyone is running the same course, so it's a little easier to see how things are done. I'm not familiar with the difficulty levels of USDAA, but I would go to the most advanced level you can. You'll get the most fluid look at that level, plus it's really exciting!

When I spectate at agility trials, I bring a camp chair and some money to buy refreshments at the site; I like to support the hosting club. I go to a lot since I'm not trialling my dog yet, and it's fun to see the same people. Cracks me up, actually, all these people know eachother, eachother's dogs, and saw eachother last weekend at another trial. It's a hoot. I love to just stand near a little cluster of people and eavesdrop.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I love watching chances, at least that's what I think it's called. They put down flagging tape, and the handler can't run past it, but there are obstacles on the other side that the dog has to do. The tape moves farther and farther away as you get towards experts. It's really fun to watch.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I was able to go to the trials back in August. There were a lot of shelties, cattle dogs, and Austrailian shepherds. It was kinda neat to see a few chi and poms.

What I liked about the event were the vendors. I was able to pick up a few antlers for $7 a piece. We still have them today but they are a bit worn down. There were also a few vendors making raw or cooked foods for dogs. 

Here are some pictures from the event.




























































The owners/trainers varied in ages and it was interesting to see the different styles the dogs have with the weave pole like the one footed hop.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> As long as you stay out of people's way, agility is definitely a spectator sport. The indoor trials I've been to have all had bleachers, chairs, or even couches for spectators. Scope out someone who looks like they know what they're doing (maybe someone looking bored?), sit next to them, and ask questions as you think of them. Kit and I aren't trialing yet, but I probably know half of the agility community in my area from doing that. After you've done this at a couple of trials, start volunteering as ring crew: the jobs are easy, you learn a lot, and you get the best seat in the house.
> 
> *You will probably be expected to leave any dog of yours home, though *:-(


Really? I've taken Tag to quite a few agility/rally/obedience trials to get him comfortable with the environment; no one has ever said a word. We're not trialing yet, but I'm hoping to next year maybe (and I didn't want the trial setting to be a shock to his system AND have him be expected to work!) That said, he's not allowed to "say hi" to dogs, people, or anyone unless they ask (a few people have). He's not allowed to bark, pull, or do anything obnoxious like lift his leg or sniff people sitting next to us.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Really? I've taken Tag to quite a few agility/rally/obedience trials to get him comfortable with the environment; no one has ever said a word. We're not trialing yet, but I'm hoping to next year maybe (and I didn't want the trial setting to be a shock to his system AND have him be expected to work!) That said, he's not allowed to "say hi" to dogs, people, or anyone unless they ask (a few people have). He's not allowed to bark, pull, or do anything obnoxious like lift his leg or sniff people sitting next to us.


Not trying to hijack, but I was wondering about this Lazy. I've been going to confo and multi-event shows lately (obedience/rally/confo) and was wondering how acceptable it is to take a non-trialing dog (Frag [only if he behaved] or my new puppy in the spring) and walk around with it. I'd really like to but don't want to get in troule...


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

I went to a trail in the area and brought my puppy. We are going to trail eventually and I figured the more exposure the better. Depending on the venue(the one I went to was a big outdoors one) I think people would have a hard time telling if you were just there waiting to trail your dog, or just watching. We sat up in the stands so there wouldn't be an opportunity for my puppy to get too nutty and distract the dogs running.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I know at the AAC Agility trials a lot of people bring their young dogs. As long as they are well behaved and don't disrupt the other dogs, they seem welcome to come. I took Kiska to several trials before I started competing with her and I think it really helps.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

The only thing I would add to this is to make sure if it is an indoor trial that crating space is not cramped (sometimes it is) before taking your dog. Outdoor trials are fine because there is a lot of space. Watching any level is great fun! You will learn a lot from the excellent runs but, you will also learn from the novice that it is ok to make mistakes with a green dog/green handler!!!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Is it acceptable to go watch a "show and go"? The organization that runs our obedience classes is having an agility competition prep this weekend, and I would love to go watch! I have definitely caught the bug, and I cannot seem to get enough of all things training, competition prep, etc. With winter coming, there aren't many shows in the area, and I need to get my fix!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Not trying to hijack, but I was wondering about this Lazy. I've been going to confo and multi-event shows lately (obedience/rally/confo) and was wondering how acceptable it is to take a non-trialing dog (Frag [only if he behaved] or my new puppy in the spring) and walk around with it. I'd really like to but don't want to get in troule...


Nobody has ever said a word about us not trialing. I've told people "we're here to watch" and they act like "oh how cool!" and ask Tag if he's going to be joining in the fun soon  Nowhere has anyone told me my non-trialing dog has to leave; he isn't rude and he's not a PITA and it's a good place to take him so he realizes people weren't put on this earth to fawn over him.
We're going to a C-Wags trial this weekend; from what I understand you can register that day and join a class. Depending on how I feel (I feel kind of funky today), we might just enter rally. If nothing else, it will be some entertainment for the spectators


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

agility collie mom said:


> The only thing I would add to this is to make sure if it is an indoor trial that crating space is not cramped (sometimes it is) before taking your dog. Outdoor trials are fine because there is a lot of space.


+2

Know the venue before bringing your dog (even your well-behaved dog), for the indoor trials. Some venues are so cramped it's unbelievable...others have gobs of space and bleachers, etc. 

I don't even bring my non-trialing dogs along to a trial in which I am competing unless I'm certain there is space.



Shandwill said:


> Is it acceptable to go watch a "show and go"? The organization that runs our obedience classes is having an agility competition prep this weekend, and I would love to go watch! I have definitely caught the bug, and I cannot seem to get enough of all things training, competition prep, etc. With winter coming, there aren't many shows in the area, and I need to get my fix!


I've never seen a fun match/show'n go which was anything short of encouraging toward spectators. Volunteer to set bars and you'll find yourself in the thick of things before you can blink. Just let them know if you need some on-the-job training!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Shaina! I heard back from the head of my training organization today, and she was very encouraging.  Should be a lot of fun!


----------

